
Almost 8k could be affected by federal emergency loan data breach - ALee
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/04/sba-says-data-breach-may-have-affected-almost-8000-loan-applicants/
======
thanksforfish
Yikes, that's an odd bug. What software spills unrelated user data when the
back button is pressed?

